# I need a Head Unit with serious EQ settings



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I need a new head unit and I want something with LOT's of EQ features.

Really, I need a digital indash EQ unit that plays CD's.  Yeah, I wish!

Because SQ is most important I've been thinking how great it would be to set the curve on all my front and rear speakers. But I don't want to buy a separate unit to handle all my EQ setting. 

What options are available to me in a HU that supports quality sound with a healthy array of EQ tune-ability?

I'm looking for crossover adjustments, image timing, and anything more.


I did find this Alpine HU that claims to have some of these features. http://www.crutchfield.com/S-fegYzf...3&g=62700&I=500CDA9811&o=m&a=0&cc=01&avf=Nres.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Dude I will tell you the perfect HU...Ur prob gonna stereotype against it cause its a Sony, and its older, and its not flashy, but dude the HU I have has EVERY feature imaginable. I mean everything...It has a full digital in dash equalizer right on the screen, high pass filters, low pass filters, sub filters, decibal boosts for front speakers, rear speakers, high frequencies, low frequencies...and I mean everything. Its not that expensive anymore either...People on the board that are noobs can flame all they want and jus cause they heard someone else say it say oh yea sony sucks...Some sony shit might suck but this HU is very very good. Its the Sony Xplod CDX-C8050X Mobile ES HU...Check it out somewhere, like I said it aint flashy but it has every feature an aftermarket system requires.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The Alpines seem to have the best EQ's out there right now, though from what I hear their menus are a bit hard to navigate through.

As for that Sony, everything you listed comes on any middle level cd player out there. EQ, HP, LP, boosts for f/r is just a fade, high and low is just more eq. The Alpines have time correction, adjustable crossover slopes with lots of choices for the xover freq, etc


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be honest, as someone who installs stereo gear for a living, pretty much no onboad EQ is as sweet as an outboard setup. With that said, the one I would recommend the most is the Eclipse 8443. It has MAD parametric EQ settings, digital time correction, 8Vx3 preamp outputs, and mad sweet audio reproduction. It is the cleanest deck I have ever heard for less than $1000.

Cruise on up to Everett Car Toys and we'll sell it to you for $459.96, and we meet or beat anyone's price for up to 60 days after the sale. We do awesome installs too  .


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah Eclipse are nice too, but I can't stand the look of their newer decks...
plus you need an addon for mp3 capability


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone who is looking for good sound quality should certainly not be worried about MP3 capability. Also, the 2004 Eclipse decks have an MP3 decoder built-in if you really want your music to sound like it's being played in a tin can. Also, Eclipse will soon be coming out with their version of the Music Keg for those of us who just _have_ to have all our stolen music onboard at once. Plus, I like how they look  .


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Wow! Glad to see some helpful response. 

Russia – Thanks for the heads up. Though I do believe Sony makes some decent products, especially the older stuff, I’m gunna have to agree with sr20dem0n on this one.




samo said:


> I'll be honest, as someone who installs stereo gear for a living, pretty much no onboad EQ is as sweet as an outboard setup.


I feel ya! Maybe it’s a lot to ask; maybe I should just run a designated ½ din EQ and call it a day. 
Still the sound and options you get out of a Digital EQ unit is impressive. I just want the best of both worlds I guess.




samo said:


> Anyone who is looking for good sound quality should certainly not be worried about MP3 capability.


 LOL! I saw this one coming a mile away. 

Personally, I believe the ability to play MP3 music is warranted. True, it’s not the reason behind buying a top of the line audio system. Nor will it justify the thought, time, and money spent on this system, but it’s just nice to know it’s there if you need it. 


One thing I can’t figure out though… since you like the Eclipse CD8443 so much why didn’t you mention the Eclipse CD8053? 

Sure, the $300 is a little out of my budget... but then again it might be a great investment!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3062930210&category=3293


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

*CD8053 STATS*
*D/A Converter
• 24 bit
..System* Digital AUX
Analog AUX
A/D
Converter
Tuner
SP
MOSFET
Power
Amplifier*
* Up to 192kHz sampling rate supported.
*CD
DSP
• Parametric EQ
• Time Alignment
• Crossover
• Volume
• MP3 Harmonic*
*Restorer/Enhancer*
Offering comprehensive control over every
parameter to optimize the sound for your
*Parametric EQ* to eliminate frequency peaks
and dips for the smoothest in-car frequency
response.
immense reduction in distortion just has to be
heard. From CDs to CD-R/RW the CD8053
*Time Alignment* achieves natural sound with
accurate imaging by controlling a multi-speaker
system’s sounds to arrive at a listener’s ears at
•2 Channel (High/Mid) 5-band configuration
•High range 200Hz — 16kHz
Mid 63Hz — 16kHz
•Q adjustable in 3 increments


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The reason I didn't mention the 8053 is because the only advantage it has over the 8443 is the 16Vx3 preamp outputs, which can only be utilized with an Eclipse amplifier, or with an outboard module available seperately from Eclipse. I don't feel it's worth the extra money unless you're planning on running all Eclipse amplification (which would be a shame) or want to spend a lot of extra cash (a couple hundred bucks) on the little module thing. When it comes down to EQ settings, the software on the 8053 and the 8443 are identical.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

samo said:


> Anyone who is looking for good sound quality should certainly not be worried about MP3 capability.


hah, you got a point there
I can tell the difference between 128 and 192 MP3's on my system, and I can tell a huge difference between either one of them and CD. It is nice to be able to have 200 songs on a single cd though, for those long trips or when you don't have to have perfect SQ


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, I agree it would be nice to cram that many songs on a CD, but I can't stand how MP3s sound. Anyway, with the Eclipse Keg (or whatever they're going to call it) you can cram a ridiculous number of songs on the cartridge and all still at CD-quality if you choose.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

how do you feel about the kenwood excelon series samo? the flip over face is a must have for me and kenwood and sony are the only ones that offer units that do that as far as i know.
i think the EQ on the excelons is as much as i'll ever need, although im getting by on my kdc-5019 fine right now.
maybe a seperate eq in the space below the h/u is in my future....


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I like the EQ in my Kenwood MP919. Its got the usual balance, fade and it also has a crossover, fine tune DB adjustments and you can select what frequency you want to peak at (forget what its called.). I think most higher end decks will cut it for you.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

XT-Out - I've never particularly dug the Kenwood units with the flip out face. They just feel cheap to me. They're well-built units, but they can be difficult to make simple adjustments with, and I don't like the feel of the fold-down face. What do you need a flip-down face for, though?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

samo said:


> XT-Out - I've never particularly dug the Kenwood units with the flip out face. They just feel cheap to me. They're well-built units, but they can be difficult to make simple adjustments with, and I don't like the feel of the fold-down face. What do you need a flip-down face for, though?


im not one to detach my face and this is the next best thing. it detaches or flips itself around and just looks like an empty slot. of course most thieves know about these kind of units, it helps a little im sure. they just appeal to me


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i have always wondered how well the Clarion ProAudio DXZ935. it has Dolby Pro Logic II and a bunch of other things as well. anyone ever heard of this one?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

what about one of pioneer's high end decks?


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

if you wanna go nuts on the radio with all kinds of eq setting, try a pioneer premier dehp930 or 940


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

check it out here http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4041_37904,00.html


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

bradg said:


> check it out here http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4041_37904,00.html



The day I drop $800.00 on a Pioneer is the day I... :crazy:!

Yeah, I did checked out some info on the new Pioneers and they do look good. I'd wait tell they come down in price though. I can't see spending more than 200 - 300 on a HU.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

bradg said:


> if you wanna go nuts on the radio with all kinds of eq setting, try a pioneer premier dehp930 or 940


I still would recommend the Eclipse over that Pioneer. The Pioneer has a 13-band graphic EQ, which is good, but the Eclipse I mentioned has a 10-band parametric EQ, and in bi-amp mode, _individual_ 10-band parametrics for your midbass and your midrange/tweet combo. It also has digital time correction, and a miriad of other features. In addition, it has three 8V preamp outputs, one of the highest levels in the industry.

The Pioneer is a great unit, if you don't mind putting up with Pioneer's irritating menu setup, but I personally would pick the Eclipse - for about half the price, I feel it's a better unit.

EDIT: Grammar!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> The day I drop $800.00 on a Pioneer is the day I... :crazy:!
> 
> Yeah, I did checked out some info on the new Pioneers and they do look good. I'd wait tell they come down in price though. I can't see spending more than 200 - 300 on a HU.


ebay will fix that

and btw, where could one find the eclipse CD8053 and about how much would it cost?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Any reputable stereo shop should carry Eclipse, and the 8053 should be in the mid-400 range. The shop I used to work for sold it for $459 + tax, IIRC. Don't buy Eclipse online, though, since that automatically voids both the parts/labor warranty and the 1-year theft warranty.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Eclipse is nice, but they look like complete ass IMO
I have a Pioneer and it's fun, but I'll probably go with an Alpine next, maybe a 9815 or something


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah, i dont like the look of them either...but it seems like a good deck


----------

